# car MP690



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a S train car for trade, anyone interested?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man, you're putting this car in every forum possible? 

The place for it is in the for sale/trade thread.
That is where you originally posted it I think.:smokin:

It is all over the site now.:dunno:


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

:dunno::dunno:Sorry Ed,

How do you pit it in the thread, I tried but couldn't find a place to do it

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

amer/flyer said:


> :dunno::dunno:Sorry Ed,
> 
> How do you pit it in the thread, I tried but couldn't find a place to do it
> 
> John



You have it there already.
Click this link,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23509


----------

